# Festplatte gelöscht - ***SCHNELLE HILFE GEFRAGT***



## Punch_Club (13. Februar 2005)

wollte mein windows mit dem sp2 updaten und gleichzeitig meine betriebssystemplatte löschen und neu aufspielen. 


FAKTEN:

- datenplatte (anstatt systemplatte) angefangen mit windows zu überspielen
- nach ca 30 sek gemerkt und mit reset beendet
- ergebnis daten nicht mehr sichtbar
- habe reste der daten mit dem programm "filescavenger" bereits wieder zu gesicht bekommen (ich bin z.zt optimistisch)

BRAUCHE SCHNELLSTENS TIPPS
WER HAT SCHONMAL ERFAHRUNGEN MIT SOETWAS GEMACHT


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Februar 2005)

Vieleicht können dir da Programme von "Convar"  weiterhelfen, bei mir zumindest konnten gelöschte und teilweise überspielte Partitionen bzw deren Inhalt zum Teil wieder hergestellt werden
Ansonsten schick die Platte bei Convar ein, für ca um einiges mehr als 200€ retten die deine Daten 

Übrigens bitte keine Doppelpostings, die sieht man hier glaube ich nicht soo gerne

Edit: Mir ist langweilig, also bin ich mal nicht so. Hier der Link http://www.pcinspector.de/


----------

